# [Q] Failed to flashing rom S_CHKSUM_ERROR (1041)



## mr.rendezvous (Dec 10, 2013)

I keep getting this kind of error when I'm about to finish flashing my device lenovo s920


```
Common Hint: For SP Flash Tool issues:

Please supply your tool version, GUI screen shot, and tool logs when you encounter trouble with 
the latest tool.

How to obtain the tool logs?
1. Run the tool;
2. Press Ctrl+Alt+t (Tool Title Hint: Runtime Trace Mode);
3.[Menu]Help-[SubMenu]Open logs folder.

BROM ERROR: S_CHKSUM_ERROR (1041)


[HINT]:
```
What is the cause of this?

if I dont checking "DA DL All With Check Sum" flashing done with green circle, but still nothing happened to device, nothing change.

I'm using 
- SP Flash tools v3.1304
- ROM S920_ROW_S117

my built-in storage gone missing after I failed doing system update, that's why I want to flash my device


----------



## krishna1288 (Mar 8, 2015)

*did you resolve this issue? kinda have the same issue*

did you resolve this issue? kinda have the same issue



```
Common Hint: For SP Flash Tool issues:

Please supply your tool version, GUI screen shot, and tool logs when you encounter trouble with 
the latest tool.

How to obtain the tool logs?
1. Run the tool;
2. Press Ctrl+Alt+t (Tool Title Hint: Runtime Trace Mode);
3.[Menu]Help-[SubMenu]Open logs folder.

BROM ERROR: S_CHKSUM_ERROR (1041)


[HINT]:
```
What is the cause of this?

if I dont checking "DA DL All With Check Sum" flashing done with green circle, but still nothing happened to device, nothing change.

I'm using 
- SP Flash tools v3.1304
- ROM S920_ROW_S117

my built-in storage gone missing after I failed doing system update, that's why I want to flash my device[/QUOTE]


----------



## banghv (Mar 16, 2015)

*I have the same issue*

I have the same issue
Help me!


----------



## priatempodoeloe (Jul 23, 2015)

i have the same issue please help mee


----------



## sliceattack (Aug 13, 2015)

anyone solved this problem already??really stucked up on this one


----------



## hui_yang (Nov 4, 2015)

any solution for this?


----------



## jonasatayan (Mar 26, 2016)

Any solution for this???


----------



## Yogesh1969 (May 8, 2016)

jonasatayan said:


> Any solution for this???

Click to collapse



Get copy of the rom that is not corrupted. 

One cause of corruption is a bad download of the rom.
As it's a checksum error, see if there's an MD5 hash for the ROM file on the download site, if so run an MD5 on what you've downloaded and check if the hash you get matches the one on the download site.
Also deleting the checksum.ini file from the firmware folder removes these errors.
I get the same problem even after deleting that file. In other posts/sites, one mentions that in the ".ini " file change the switch from "1" to "0". For me that too didn't work.
but please try these.
I tried 3 ROM files, and all can't be corrupt.


----------



## redmi_3g (Jun 23, 2016)

nothing can do..this means ur emmc is corrupted/fried..
need send to center or just rip off ur phone and get new one..
checksum error 1401 is a fatal error for ur devices..RIP it


----------



## Adi Rivanto (Dec 19, 2016)

mr.rendezvous said:


> I keep getting this kind of error when I'm about to finish flashing my device lenovo s920
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



As I knew, the error code 1041 is caused of unsupported ROM that you used, In case, there would be a message told you PMT Changed, Try to format first before flash your device with that ROM. then do flash again, try download only or format + download all, If you done and succeed, but nothing happened on your device. Maybe the EMMC has no partition.

Check the EMMC partition by going to Memory Test Tab on that Flashtool, if there showing an error with red message like Nand Flash Error or else, yes, the fact: your EMMC is truly broken and has no partition, should be changed by going to Service Center.

Hope this help you!


----------



## Denver0306405 (Feb 1, 2017)

Adi Rivanto said:


> As I knew, the error code 1041 is caused of unsupported ROM that you used, In case, there would be a message told you PMT Changed, Try to format first before flash your device with that ROM. then do flash again, try download only or format + download all, If you done and succeed, but nothing happened on your device. Maybe the EMMC has no partition.
> 
> Check the EMMC partition by going to Memory Test Tab on that Flashtool, if there showing an error with red message like Nand Flash Error or else, yes, the fact: your EMMC is truly broken and has no partition, should be changed by going to Service Center.
> 
> Hope this help you!

Click to collapse




if this is the case i think my phone is dead. i tried the memory test and it shows Nand Flash Error. Sad. this helps a lot.Thanks


----------



## RayOfDoom (Aug 22, 2017)

I had the same problem with lenovo k3 note. It shows NAND not detected in memory test. But in factory mode it shows up eMMC has 14 GB. Sorry if this is a noob question but is there a way to repartiton this? Or it is dead?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2020)

I had this issue. I solved it by clearing up some storage on my system. I've noticed some bizarre problems show up when downloading/extracting archive or ROM files and also when using the SP Flash tool itself. With about 6.5 GB free I was able to successfully re-download, re-install the SP Flash tool and get my device flashed.


----------



## Ankit1619 (Nov 21, 2020)

In my case it says 
NAND flash was not defected!


----------

